# solar glo life span



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

can anyone tell me what the life span of a exo terra solar glo blub is supposed to be, because ive just had my second one go in a year and at £50 a pop im a bit miffed to say the least.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

not 100% on lifespan but 50 a pop?! thats very expensive. try zooplus 24.99 delivered!!125 and 160watt!!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

herptastic said:


> can anyone tell me what the life span of a exo terra solar glo blub is supposed to be, because ive just had my second one go in a year and at £50 a pop im a bit miffed to say the least.


no idea, they tend to get smashed before they stop kicking out uv here (clumsy people)... but £50?!?! you should buy them from somewhere else mate!.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Dan Bristow said:


> not 100% on lifespan but 50 a pop?! thats very expensive. try zooplus 24.99 delivered!!125 and 160watt!!


i tried a zooplus bulb once... never again... only lasted ~2 months before it was kicking out virtually no uvb.


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

My second solar-glo just went after 3/4 months, the first one never even worked. I'm also unconvinced about UVB claims after things i've read elsewhere. About to go megaray i think. I dont mind spending the money if i have it but..


----------

